# PS CC update



## Zenon (Jan 23, 2018)

Just out. New Select Subject tool. 

Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-Density Monitors and More | Adobe Blog


----------



## Zenon (Jan 23, 2018)

If you don't get an alert click on check for app updates in the upper right hand corner of the app installer.


----------

